
Yelp laying off, furloughing more than 2k employees - ilamont
https://www.sfgate.com/news/bayarea/article/Review-Giant-Yelp-Laying-Off-Furloughing-More-15189552.php
======
java-man
yelp has more than 2k employees?

what do they do?

